# Baby to Adult



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Well since I was posting in the thread. Telling the story how I picked my babies out from the others in the litter. I got to thinking about posting pictures of when I picked them out and to what they looks like now. I would love it if othes would also. So if you could post pictures of when you first picked out or got your baby to right now. So we all can see the difference and how much they have grown.

Kirby, when I picked him and not his brother.








Kirby at 4wks








The day I bought Kirby home








Kirby now 









Chewy at 3wks, he was the last one of the litter








Chewy Now









Misty and Tiger Lilly when I pick them out from their other sisters








Misty and Tiger Lilly at 5wks








Misty and Tiger Lilly now









Odie when I picked him out








Odie is the last one on the right at 4wks








Odie now


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Daisy at 4wks








Daisy now









Bikky and his brother at 8wks 








Bikky now









MoMo at 5wks








MoMo now









Baby at 4 months








Baby now 









Saber at 7wks








Saber now


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awwww all the pics are so cute 
i find it hard picking out puppies too most of the time i didnt have a choice
your daisy is so like my rainey it is unbelievable lol


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> awwww all the pics are so cute
> i find it hard picking out puppies too most of the time i didnt have a choice
> your daisy is so like my rainey it is unbelievable lol


I noticed that to, and your Charile looks alot like my Kirby too. Its so neat how our dogs look so much alike.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

lol its true we have some chis that do look alike


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I did do this previously with Zero but he has so much more coat this year than last, not sure if you wanted it posted here by umm yeah here are the photos

anyway

3 weeks









8 weeks










14 weeks










last summer so 1 1/2 - 2










2 1/2










Mai as she's only 15 weeks now I can't show you adult yet but

birth pretty much










2 weeks eyes open










5 weeks I think










7 weeks










14 weeks


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh sarah both of yours are beautiful from birth to now.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> lol its true we have some chis that do look alike


How many chihuahuas do you have?


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

well nine including my hubbys new one 
but i only have 3 that i would consider breeding with the rest are my family pets 
sarah zero is adorable and mia is gorgeous they are knock out looking chis you are lucky
munckin you chihuahuas are also beautiful as well as the chinese crested and stottish terrior
i love saber he is such a cutie


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> well nine including my hubbys new one
> but i only have 3 that i would consider breeding with the rest are my family pets
> sarah zero is adorable and mia is gorgeous they are knock out looking chis you are lucky
> munckin you chihuahuas are also beautiful as well as the chinese crested and stottish terrior
> i love saber he is such a cutie


Wow, I have 1 more than you. Thank you, my munchkins are my life. I cant wait to see my crested as adults. I rescued a Chinese Crested and found her a good home. She was so big compared to the chihuahuas, she was even bigger then my scottie. She was pretty much was all legs, and weighed 12lbs but was atleast over 13 inches tall. Wat is really scary is both my cresteds are gonna be big as her and Saber will be way bigger.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

so in ccs are the dogs normally bigger than the girls??
i would so love to see a power puff cc as i have only seen the hairless ones before


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> so in ccs are the dogs normally bigger than the girls??
> i would so love to see a power puff cc as i have only seen the hairless ones before


Oh yes, Well MoMo mom was around 10-11lbs and her dad was 13-14lbs and Sabers mom was 12-13lbs and his dad is 16-17lbs. So MoMo should resemble her moms size and Saber will be same size as his dad. Saber is going to be nice fluffy Adult Powder puff, and since MoMo has a good set of hair on her head, it will be nice and thick as adult. My breeder told me is show quality. But I'm not sure if I want to show her.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

thanks its really interesting knowing about other breeds as well as chihuahuas i am reading up and learning about the breeding side of chihuahuas and there is lots of stuff to learn
are you going to breed the ccs


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> thanks its really interesting knowing about other breeds as well as chihuahuas i am reading up and learning about the breeding side of chihuahuas and there is lots of stuff to learn
> are you going to breed the ccs


I Might in the future, I need to get them both health tested. Also MoMo has a Herna and its closing up. But I might want it to get removed if it doesnt close all the way. Breeding is alot of work, and knowing what to do.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i cant wait to see the puppies if you do!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> i cant wait to see the puppies if you do!!


Hehe Me too, I think I will get some good looking. Sabers mom is Hairy Hairless and his dad is a Hairless and MoMo's mom and dad are hairless. So MoMo's black and white and Sabers White and Apricot I should get some beautiful puppies.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

it is amazing how much theyve changed. you really cant tell how theyll turn out, can you ( unless your experienced with looking at chis, of course!). anyway, they are all just so adorable


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> it is amazing how much theyve changed. you really cant tell how theyll turn out, can you ( unless your experienced with looking at chis, of course!). anyway, they are all just so adorable


Thank you, Chihuahuas change so much from a puppy to an adult. No only in hair but in personality too.


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

all your dogs are beutiful and growing really well heres bindi at 3 weeks old when i picked her out








here is bindi at 5weeks old








day i brought her home at 6 weeks old








here she is at 7 weeks








here she is at 8/9 weeks








here she is 10/11 weeks








12 weeks








13 weeks








14 weeks









all that growing must have knackered her out lol
hope i done this right is 5.30am so not really on task i should go to sleep lol


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

all your dogs are cute and have grown beautifully.they grow fast five more months and no puppy in my home.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I lost most of the pictures of Boss (among other pets) when I moved back in with my bf. I know the CD is around here SOMEWHERE, finding it is a problem lol. Thank goodness for photobucket 

this is the only pic I have of him as a baby on there.

5wks (asleep in his bag)









Now (taken not too long ago)


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

It's great to see how they all have changed so much!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

ItZy came home with me at 6 weeks, she is now 4 mo. 3 wks.










7 weeks









8 weeks









9 weeks









11 weeks









12 weeks









14 weeks









16 weeks









18 weeks


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Every ones Chihuahuas are cute from coming home till now.


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

baby chalupa








adult chalupa (he's in the middle with his tongue out )


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

samll gordita








and she's still pretty tiny as an adult


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

quesadilla when she first came to us








still pretty much the same


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Muchkin.. you have GORGEOUS chis... I just love Odie ooo so much!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Chloe baby to now

4 weeks

















8 weeks









12 weeks









Now at 5 months


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

awww very cute puppies. i love how you guys did the pics from when there were born till how they are now. very creative


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's Tiny, she was a rescue.
this is her at petsmart, Tiny came from a non-profit org called Last Hope Cat Kingdom.








me holding her, she was very scared and tense, nails were grabbing onto me.








Brought her home after thinking about it wisely for 2 hrs at petsmart lol. i made the right choice!








Tiny was 6 months old








8 months








Tiny at 11 months








1 Year Birthday!!! march 18 2012








Today at 1 yr and 3 months


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Penny at 6 weeks








Penny at 15 weeks








Penny at 24 weeks








The day i picked her up








At home at 25 weeks








6 months








spay at 7 months








today at 8 months


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

^^^ Penny is the prettiest girl  Thanks for sharing! 

Toby in the picture the breeder sent me at 14 weeks 









Toby at about 5 months 









6 to 6.5 months old 

















7 months 









This week- at about 8 months


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks pupluv168! Toby is a very handsome boy! He's sooo adorable! I love seeing all these chi babies grow up!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Ciarra said:


> Daisy at 4wks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are so adorable! Kirby reminds me of Maggie.I'm going to have to get out some then and now pics too,seems fun


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

*Sarah* said:


> I did do this previously with Zero but he has so much more coat this year than last, not sure if you wanted it posted here by umm yeah here are the photos
> 
> anyway
> 
> ...


They are too beautiful!!!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

So pretty,and love the hairbow,how did you get it to stay?


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Tiny said:


> Penny at 6 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful!Love the hair bow,how did you get it to stay??


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I took a small clear push to close together buttons and made a small bow using tweezers then i sowed it onto the button and then i took the back button off and clasped them on pennys hair. I tried it with a small rubber band but it didnt work cuz her hair was too thin and short to tie a rubber band and i didnt want to pull her hair. But the plastic clasps works very well! It bites into the hair so it stays on all day!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Sugar just born 








About 8/9 weeks old








When I got her at 13 weeks old








About 5/6 months ol








Now at 9 months









Spice 7/8 weeks old








9/10 weeks








About 12weeks








Now at 16 weeks


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

how cute


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Tiny said:


> I took a small clear push to close together buttons and made a small bow using tweezers then i sowed it onto the button and then i took the back button off and clasped them on pennys hair. I tried it with a small rubber band but it didnt work cuz her hair was too thin and short to tie a rubber band and i didnt want to pull her hair. But the plastic clasps works very well! It bites into the hair so it stays on all day!


she reminds me alot of Maggie


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Hotchi as a baby...
















He wasn't much bigger than a cigarette lighter lol











Hotchi now... 

























*


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Knuckles, Hotchis litter mate brother, as a baby.

























Knuckles- all grown up now...



















He thinks i cant see him peeking for his treat lol








*


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Baby Olivia




































Olivia now today...









Photobucket is acting up and some reason its not copy/pasting properly.
I have tons and tons and tons of pics but i'll only post a few 

*


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

oh my gosh how freaking cute!!!


----------



## Mommy2Odin (Jun 13, 2012)

Very cute photos everyone!


----------

